# destin ?



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

well the old kelly docks have turned into a carnival

it appears the owner doesnt care about fishing 

the overcrowded parking lot has lost many spaces due to landscaping and it looks like the charter fleet is being pushed out in favor of private interests. dont get me wrong but the fleet has been moving away from the pass slowly ever since that castle was built

ill be at the fleet docks by the lighthouse it appears

with time comes change and not necessarily for the better


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I know the place is not the same town it used to be..personaly I think with every year that's goes by we lose more and more of it.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Destin has not been the same in close to 30 years, just shows you that the people with money bring alot of greed to area.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

The fleet has been pushed out for years.


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

"*with time comes change and not necessarily for the better"*

Maybe not better for you, but those twin towers have done a hell of a lot more for the Destin economy than a few fishing boats ever would have.

Sorry, but I am a land owner in Destin, and I enjoy seeing the progress...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

scupper said:


> "*with time comes change and not necessarily for the better"*
> 
> Maybe not better for you, but those twin towers have done a hell of a lot more for the Destin economy than a few fishing boats ever would have.
> 
> Sorry, but I am a land owner in Destin, and I enjoy seeing the progress...


 
See post about GREED!!!


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

bigrick said:


> See post about GREED!!!


I don't have to see any post about greed. I am very well familiar with it...it abounds in the business I am associated with.

I don't see where you guys equate greed with progress...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

getting rich at the expense of others is greedy, you'd be suprised how many people liked things the way they were 20 years ago.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

When the very base of Destin (fishing) is shoved out in favor of the greed and high rises, it will be just like Panama City Beach, Miami, Tampa and and so many more throughout Florida where Charters have no choice but to move elsewhere. Landowners buy up this waterfront land, force their ownership to shut down, privatize or shut out boats they do not want having access to "their" launches.

They were forced out of PCB to come to Destin and Apalachicola which helped fuel Destins boom... now they are being shoved out of Destin in the name of "progress" which to many landowners means more highrises, more money, packing more people into a smaller area that just does not have the roads, utilities and infrastructure to handle it.

We have seen Bluewater Marina stay sold out of its slips for some time now because many charters are already leaving Destin, and this also means more are having to go farther away, possibly losing more business all in the name of "Progress".

Screw "progress", level the high rises, turn it back into a fishing town and ban any building more than 3 stories high (I know that is impossible but it is a good idea nonetheless).


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

"The World's Luckiest Fishing Village" - where did the village go? i started coming to Destin 35 years ago. i remember walking the trail through the woods to get to the docks. I used to fish on the Lady Eventhia and Her Majesty. i miss the old green knight standing along 98. 

Sure the old town has grown but the sad part is it lost it's identity along the way. 

And that monstrosity of a building standing on the pass should be replaced by a landfill or a sewage treatment plant. it would be easier to look at and at least serve a purpose!!!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Destin was a terrific place back in the early 60s. My Dad and I used to drive over from Eglin to fish. Not much there back then.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

If someone wanted to really make a difference, they would buy up some water front land around the bay and start setting up their own small launches and docks, renting out slips. There is plenty of land along the north end of the bay between Niceville and Freeport that could support decent sized parking lots, docks and slips.

Even the main Destin dock is a joke anymore, they keep building more and more around it and up against the docks to the point where any more and the docks will be useless since there will be no parking for boats or cars.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

fishheadspin said:


> "The World's Luckiest Fishing Village" - where did the village go? i started coming to Destin 35 years ago. i remember walking the trail through the woods to get to the docks. I used to fish on the Lady Eventhia and Her Majesty. i miss the old green knight standing along 98.
> 
> Sure the old town has grown but the sad part is it lost it's identity along the way.
> 
> And that monstrosity of a building standing on the pass should be replaced by a landfill or a sewage treatment plant. it would be easier to look at and at least serve a purpose!!!!


*:thumbsup::thumbsup: Progress, that is what they called it when I was 18 and living in Central Florida. Back then a fella named W. Disney was buying up square miles of Orange, Polk, and Osceola County. When I came out of HS in '69, I was headed to FSU. Within two years you could not recognize many areas. Orlando went from being a sleepy little town, to a city full of hustle and bustle. The poor little "Cow Town" of Kissimmee was the first to be erased. Within 11yrs it and the surrounding areas were gone.......... by 1980 all of what we knew was gone. Much of it was devoured/developed by investors from far away. By 1990, 21 yrs later, the population of Central Fl had grown by 15 times what it had been in 1969. For every hundred people there were 1500. Where every 100,000 had lived and worked, that had climbed to 1,500,000. Who knows what it is today? All of it was progress. Moving forward, onward to bigger and better things. In a graduating class of 420 HS kids, almost all have moved far away. If it was so much better, why have they and their families left?
*


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

appears there are two sides to the story

ill still be building rods and fixing reels for the boats but ill keep more in fwb

ill be in destin every week or two to keep my customers happy

to me this is a step away from a fishing village


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

scupper said:


> "*with time comes change and not necessarily for the better"*
> 
> Maybe not better for you, but those twin towers have done a hell of a lot more for the Destin economy than a few fishing boats ever would have.
> 
> Sorry, but I am a land owner in Destin, and I enjoy seeing the progress...


*Scupper, I hope you and your family stay safe and secure. All this progress will inevitably bring problems, some of which will be crime. If it finds it's way to your door, to your family, or involves your possessions; you may wonder if the progress was worth it. It can happen at the local drug store, the mall parking lot, or most any where. Like it or not, progress does have many downsides. As the US economy continues to stall, many new comers will be coming to places like Destin......... to prey on others.
*


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

Cry me a freaking river Capt...and don't worry about me...I'll be just fine

Most of you guys need to go live off in the woods somewhere so you can look at the same trees and drink the same river water every day....Lord help those who even suggest change might be in your future, because it's obvious you won't be able to handle it.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Have a nice life.*


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm just happy I live in Fort Walton where we haven't progressed as much. Peter Bos and peices of shit like him have ruined a place that was fun because it wasn't trash like PC. Luckily there are still a lot of the original families in Destin that haven't let the big guys take over completely and sold out like a lot have. I can see that piece of crap next to the bridge from across the bay and it looks horrible.

I had a friend that had to change their wedding reception location a week before there wedding because Peter Bos's sorry ass wanted to have a party that night and it was at the sandestin club house...... He is the definition of GREED.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

This thread is hilarious. You show me one town that looks the same as 30 years ago. You either have industry or you don't, Destin industry is tourism and it is booming. Nobody should be complaining about there actually being jobs here. 

There is people with money and without it everywhere, it is not just Destin. I don't love everything that Destin has turned into, but that is life. 

There have really been some captains giving captains bad names on this board lately. It seems like so many captains come on here to complain. Every industry has issues, most have a lot. Fishing is not an easy way to make a living, but it is not the worst either. Change industries, all you are doing is opening up spots for someone else with less complaints.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*No one complaining on here today. Hope that was not directed this way.*


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

bigrick...

Please expound on this theory of yours that Peter Bos has ruined Destin...I'm anxious to hear...


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

hey lets not start arguing amounst us,,,,,,unless you are going to let the biggies win......stick together and make it better

i see only one person in destin thats ruining it


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

No matter if you like it or not destin is going to keep getting bigger. Its bad that destin is getting overdeveloped but at least it brings revenue into their economy. I personally wish all the beaches around here weren't developed but its going to keep on growing.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll say it again, I just moved to OBA after 25 yrs in Destin, couldn't take all the drunks on the water at crab island, Norregia point, pontoon rentals just about running into everyone, idiot jet skiers hauling ass in the no wake zone, traffic pattern of 98 in Destin proper (from the bridge to Main st) is a joke, and the city isn't doing anything about. So I said screw it and moved, so far liking Orange beach, things are a little spread out, restaurants, grocery stores, but I'll get use to it, there are quite a few more Bama fans over here than I like, but I'll keep flying that AU flag on the boat. Let the tourist have Destin:help:


----------



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

During my Lifetime and I date back to the late '60's when our Family made Destin our vacation spot and much has changed. For the worse, sadly. Yes, time marches on and as word of it spread, so did it attract the usual suspects of land grabbing jackasses who have subsequently turned it into a cross between an Interstate Tanger Mall with just enough of the nose up in the air snot bubblers whose wealth can buy everything but CLASS.

And that is it, Destin has NO CLASS anymore. Sorry for you johnny come lately's that got deals with that monstrosity was built next to the East Pass Bridge and promptly went into receivership, making it affordable. Marvel at the worse traffic in the Panhandle, where on any Holiday during the season you condo residents can get high on the exhaust fumes.

When next a Cat 4-5 mercifully wipes much of the eyesore out and returns Nature's rule over the little spit of land holding_ the original Destin_, we may return. But for now, it is Westward, Ho! and our $$$ will enrich some undiscovered and still pristine wasteland of Gulf Shore that isn't attractive to the "live for the moment, to Hell with the rest" jackholes.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Captdroot said:


> fishheadspin said:
> 
> 
> > \"The World\'s Luckiest Fishing Village\" - where did the village go? i started coming to Destin 35 years ago. i remember walking the trail through the woods to get to the docks. I used to fish on the Lady Eventhia and Her Majesty. i miss the old green knight standing along 98.
> ...


look at it now... Orlando is a cess pool of crime which is now the biggest and most profitable lifestyle in the southern half of FL.
Destin is not too far behind and shortly after that it spills west and east along 98, then north along 85.

This is one reason the wife and are looking into some land around Baker.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Some of you guys need to relax. I have owned a place here in Destin for 20 years and you have to pick your weekends and weeks. No major Holidays. The fall is still the best time here and I love being here in late Oct and Nov when all the tourists are gone. Man we need a fall Snapper season.

By the way that POS they built at the bridge is over the top. Can't figure out how that ever got approved.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm making an observation here; if Destin is known as "The World's Luckiest Fishing Village", and when all the boat's are eventually gone; how will Destin continue to upsale this slogan??

*on a side note; this is one reason why the Navarre Pass needs to be reopened!! Restore Navarre back to the fishing village it once was from its official inception in the 1920's.

The "main" setback stopping it from ever getting off the ground is a clause when the barrier island was leased to Santa Rosa County by Escambia County; that both county commissions would have to both approve the venture.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Bos said he wanted to make Destin a boating destination when he built the ugly grand, this next move is just part of his plan. A boating destination and a fishing fleet will not mix, someone will lose, want to bet who?


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

I have lived here my whole life and it is so sad what this town has become, Peter Bos can go to hell along with the city officials who let this happen. why?for ruining such a cool place. Wish I could move to Orange Beach but South Walton will have to do. Scupper you suck too


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Chet88 said:


> Some of you guys need to relax. I have owned a place here in Destin for 20 years and you have to pick your weekends and weeks. No major Holidays. The fall is still the best time here and I love being here in late Oct and Nov when all the tourists are gone. Man we need a fall Snapper season.
> 
> By the way that POS they built at the bridge is over the top. Can't figure out how that ever got approved.


*Yes, late Sept, Oct, and Nov are nice days to be in any north Florida coastal area. Glad that vacation place is still working out...... but that is only 25% of each year. Don't need numbers, but is it taking a lot longer to: drive across town, find a place at a boat ramp, get into a restaurant, etc. Since 1997 (15 yrs ago) what is the percent of increase in all those utilities? Home owners? And real estate taxes?

Rapid, continuous growth always comes with an increase expenses....... and hassles. Living in Jefferson county is an example.
*


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

yall realize there's people out there with real problems, right? woe is me i live in destin, or i don't like to vacation in destin anymore cause the traffic. man life sure is tough. the summer traffic's been terrible in destin, okaloosa island, and even going thru niceville and bluewater bay for the last 10-15 years, except the oil spill year. if it ain't one thing it's another with the complaining. should have it's own section down at the bottom of the home page. that sucker would fill up quick i bet.


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

MARLIN DOG said:


> I have lived here my whole life and it is so sad what this town has become, Peter Bos can go to hell along with the city officials who let this happen. why?for ruining such a cool place. Wish I could move to Orange Beach but South Walton will have to do. Scupper you suck too


And the name calling begins....Why?....because I am taking up for a town I plan to retire to one day...

God forbid anyone having a different opinion from you guys....


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

scupper said:


> And the name calling begins....Why?....because I am taking up for a town I plan to retire to one day...
> 
> God forbid anyone having a different opinion from you guys....


I didnt call anyone names I just simply said you suck for sticking up for Peter Bos. Thats all. Sorry if I hurt your feelings.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Complaining about capitalism and being on the wrong end of the bellcurve is pointless. If you want to be able to afford to keep your boat in prime real estate locations, then MAKE MORE MONEY, or MOVE.


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

xyzzy said:


> Complaining about capitalism and being on the wrong end of the bellcurve is pointless. If you want to be able to afford to keep your boat in prime real estate locations, then MAKE MORE MONEY, or MOVE.


Very well put, but I think it's obvious they would rather whine and complain and blame others on their misfortune. 

They'll probably be calling you names next...they don't like to hear the truth...


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*It's not all about money*

*What is progress? Is it something new, replacing something old? Why is that when you suggest that something is progress, no one else should disagree? Why do suggest that they move away? Do you honestly think that folks that live on 30-100 acres, in 3000 sqft homes, 50 miles to the north; live there because they can't afford to live in the Destin area? **This is is not all about money, this is a**bout life styles.

"What it is, now" versus "What I can make it become". Isn't that what this is all about?
*


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Woe is us locals that have to deal with this crap. 

Cannot even drive over there without sitting in traffic and taking an hour to get from Destin commons to either end of destin (west or east), doing maybe 20 mph in the posted 45mph zones, tourists or snow birds clogging up the insufficient roadways 9 months of the year, eyesore high rises being built choking out the few available marinas and view of the water.

The current state of Destin is NOT due to capitalism, it is politics and greed. Anyone who has been here more than a few years knows that 75% of these high rises would have never been built if money wasn't handed under the table to Federal officials (allowing for Eglin plane clearances), county commissioners, city council, and the mayor.

Capitalism and the free market plays within the rules and regulations, a good 75% of Destin was done under the table and illegally. 

Look at the conference center on Okaloosa Island, the voters said NO by a large 80% margin, yet the county commissioners forced it through and built it anyways. It has never made the county, city or area a single penny, and has run in the red since before it opened.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't even get me started on the conference center, that was protected wetland. Wonder how a protected wetland becomes unprotected??? $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Also I haven't in the time its been built seen the parking lot full of cars EVER, unless it was over flow from the boardwalk. 

I've learned over the past 10 or 15 years to just fish on the weekdays and stay out of destin in the summer time.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

bigrick said:


> Also I haven't in the time its been built seen the parking lot full of cars EVER, unless it was over flow from the boardwalk.


the all sports banquets are all packed out. and it's a lot nicer than the fairgrounds where they used to be held.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

bigrick said:


> Also I haven't in the time its been built seen the parking lot full of cars EVER, unless it was over flow from the boardwalk.


Not that I agree with it being built, but it'll be full this Saturday. Probably full the first Saturday in May every year.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Everything has it's pluses and minuses I guess.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Chet88 said:


> I am kinda glad to see some of the charter boats leave. Too much pressure on the fishery as it is and less is good. Too many charters don't follow the regs anyway.
> 
> My buddy recently had a 10 hour out of Destin for AJ and the Capt said "Yall want to keep some Snapper?" They were game and they slayed them. Fillet them at sea and put them in the bottom of the boat trash cans with ice. Put the trash bags back on top and through the pass they went.
> 
> Everything has it's pluses and minuses I guess.


so one or two bad ”fish” is worth throwing out millions of dollars per year? thats a screwed up line of reasoning


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Chet88 said:


> I am kinda glad to see some of the charter boats leave. Too much pressure on the fishery as it is and less is good. Too many charters don't follow the regs anyway.
> 
> My buddy recently had a 10 hour out of Destin for AJ and the Capt said "Yall want to keep some Snapper?" They were game and they slayed them. Fillet them at sea and put them in the bottom of the boat trash cans with ice. Put the trash bags back on top and through the pass they went.
> 
> Everything has it's pluses and minuses I guess.


*That is what happens when they pass laws that they are not prepared to enforce. In our society, playing by the rules has gone out the window.......... unless you are likely to get caught. Even then, the penalties need be large and they need to be enforced. I know a wealthy gentlemen who has paid several game fines in the past five years. He only gets caught occasionally. He grumbles a little, then continues on his way. If he could hook up with the above captain, he would charter him once a month. Perhaps he does.
*


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Chet88 said:


> I am kinda glad to see some of the charter boats leave. Too much pressure on the fishery as it is and less is good. Too many charters don't follow the regs anyway.
> 
> My buddy recently had a 10 hour out of Destin for AJ and the Capt said "Yall want to keep some Snapper?" They were game and they slayed them. Fillet them at sea and put them in the bottom of the boat trash cans with ice. Put the trash bags back on top and through the pass they went.
> 
> Everything has it's pluses and minuses I guess.


 
Your "buddy" and his buddies are just as guilty of not following the regs as the charter they took. I hope they get caught.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

So was this discussion started to bring up the lack of business for the charter fleet? Or the growing economy of Destin?

Heaven forbid the charter boats will have to idle more than 1/4 mile to get to the gulf.... the Pensacola fleet (with the exception of southwind boats) run at least 7 miles to get to the gulf.... if they want to stay in the game, they'll find a new place to park their rig. A more reasonable argument would be strict regulations and high fuel costs... that is what's killing the charter fleet. The thought that more growth of that town is destroying the charter fleet is delusional.

For the record, I don't like sitting in the traffic either, but with the amount of hot chicks down there, I'll deal with the traffic just fine!


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

flyliner said:


> Your "buddy" and his buddies are just as guilty of not following the regs as the charter they took. I hope they get caught.


Yep and I told him so. He knew I was pissed and he won't be back on my boat again. Every time I see that boat coming through the pass I think they are going to get caught eventually.

WOuld be nice if the Pass was opened up at Navarre. Would help reduce traffic and congestion on the Destin pass. Not sure if that will ever happen.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm just glad the military has hung on to some land to keep from "progress". It's kinda nice to be able to see the beach from the road.......


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

K-Bill said:


> yall realize there's people out there with real problems, right? woe is me i live in destin, or i don't like to vacation in destin anymore cause the traffic. man life sure is tough. the summer traffic's been terrible in destin, okaloosa island, and even going thru niceville and bluewater bay for the last 10-15 years, except the oil spill year. if it ain't one thing it's another with the complaining. should have it's own section down at the bottom of the home page. that sucker would fill up quick i bet.



It's amazing, isn't it? The nature of the interwebs, I suppose. Folks will argue about anything on here. Take the Gotcha lure, for example....

Is the sky blue and the sun orange today?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

if you had friends and family losing there jobs and being forced out of a town they help build you might be pissed about it too. Bitching about bitching is still bitching.... I respect everyones opinions on here even if it's different from mine. Gonna just have to learn to share with drunk tourist and other googan POS's.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

bigrick said:


> if you had friends and family losing there jobs and being forced out of a town they help build you might be pissed about it too. Bitching about bitching is still bitching.... I respect everyones opinions on here even if it's different from mine. Gonna just have to learn to share with drunk tourist and other googan POS's.


I'm the same way. Just don't understand the pointless name calling?

What is a 'googan POS'?

Last year for the 4th, it took me and my fiancee 7 hours to drive from Pensacola to Apalachicola.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=googan


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

bigrick said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=googan



Ha! Learn something new every day.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

bigrick said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=googan


:thumbsup: loved it


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

billfishhead said:


> well the old kelly docks have turned into a carnival
> 
> it appears the owner doesnt care about fishing
> 
> ...


 
I have lived here my whole life and just commented on this to someone the other day. It appears when they built that eye sore the emerald grande (should have never been allowed) and all the other tourist shit they put up, fishing is not needed any longer. It used to be fishing is what brought people to the area but every year they seem to be tyring to make it a mini miami or something. 

this area was alot better some 10 years ago before "legendary" took over and did whatever the F they wanted to.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Destin*

You guys crack me up some of you are actually dumb enough to think Destin Will ever grow into something like Miami or Orlando. Ask yourself one question why would anyone drive all the way over here, it's cold in the winter hard to get too no I-95 running beside it and no international airport.not to mention there is nothing to do here. South Fl is south Fl winters are very mild you can go to the beach all year (sometimes it's cold but not to often) Disney is well Disney and cannot be duplicated. Overdevelopment in the name of progress is a joke what progress property values are falling and Destin is still handing out building permits. Bed taxes come in money vanishes and turns up in KELLY plantation. This area should capitalize on what it has a small town keep it small keep it weird cater to southerners and stop the rest of the BS


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

billin said:


> Overdevelopment in the name of progress is a joke what progress property values are falling and Destin is still handing out building permits. Bed taxes come in money vanishes and turns up in KELLY plantation. This area should capitalize on what it has a small town keep it small keep it weird cater to southerners and stop the rest of the BS


This.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

what's fueling it is short drive from I-10, loads of shopping, and just enough boats to haul these drunk and annoying crazies around our area.

we drove through there today since the wife had some business to take care of and seeing crab island just jam packed, you know all that fuel, exhaust, beer, pee, etc is harming the environment more than some fishing boats driving past would.
Its just best to avoid or move out of Destin now while you have the chance.


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

*Its just best to avoid or move out of Destin now while you have the chance.
*

I could sell out now and make a nice profit.....but....I'm in it for the long haul.
Thanks for the advice, but I think I'll stay.


----------

